# I want to Become à Freemason



## HRomeo (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello
I am already contacting you because I am not a Freemasonry. But it's been quite a while since I'm fascinated by this ideology and way of life of the Masons
Every day I try to learn a little more but the best way is to be a brother
Why I ask how?
I have already sent mail several times to the Grand Lodge of my country but no answer
Even if I do not dare to despair
I really would like someone to help me Before I lose faith

Sent from my LDN-LX2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 22, 2019)

Call to your local Grand Lodge. They are the only ones who can help you.


----------



## HRomeo (Oct 22, 2019)

OK thanks You 

Sent from my LDN-LX2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2019)

JanneProeliator said:


> Call to your local Grand Lodge. They are the only ones who can help you.


Exactly. They are the only people that can help you in this quest.


----------



## Winter (Oct 24, 2019)

If you don't mind, what country are you in and who have you been contacting?


----------



## bro.william (Oct 28, 2019)

He's PMed me privately and says he's from Côte d'Ivoire / Ivory Coast.  They do have a regular GL (and a couple of irregulars), but after confirming he was talking about the regular GL, he tells me that he's written and they simply haven't replied.  I've suggested seeking out a local lodge, if one exists, because that's where the GL would send him anyway.  But it also appears that the MW Prince Hall GL of Texas chartered a couple of lodges in Côte d'Ivoire back around 2012.  I couldn't get to the bottom of it, as there was only one article, duplicated on two websites, online.  But I've suggested that perhaps they could at least point him in the right direction.


----------

